# Saturday Sillies - EARS



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Flying ears, droopy ears, soggy ears - let's see them!

And please say whether you think your dog has big ears or smaller ears.
Dot's ears are massive, I have them trimmed up to the leather so what you see is what there is! You can pull her ears round the front of her nose and they overlap 
Kiki's ears are set on higher and are much smaller.
Inzi has perfect collie ears.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I wish mine had long ears..I have to grow the hair for the illusion. Ozzys hair doesn't grow long and his ears are kind of short. Jake's hair grows out so his are thick


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Silky with little curls at the end or looking just silly


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ozzy's ears look long to me!

Marzi, great idea and lovely pics. I will see what I can find. I keep my girls ears cut shortish as they just matt up!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Digging vigour...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hahahaha! I love Miss Maggie's silly ears 

And Willow's ears - wow, they are amazing - don't they just get full of Ozzy slobber and bits of vegetation?
Dot's ear hair is very thick too it is as if her ears are wedge shapes - thin at the top wide at the bottom 

I'm attaching a baby pic of Dot which just shows how huge her ears are!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh and I spot LYD in Donna's pics


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

*Think Nina's my silly ears girl... Lola's ears are too heavy or something...*











But Lola's got beautiful ears!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lola just IS beautiful


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ear as wig, because Mummy trimmed me naked.








[email protected]&^&%$% Hopefully some of you have microscopes?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Fairlie... A bigger one PLEASE!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Obviously - due to copy right I can't take credit for these....
Here's Ralph flying!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And ruby mid air!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Ear as wig, because Mummy trimmed me naked.
> View attachment 66401
> 
> 
> [email protected]&^&%$% Hopefully some of you have microscopes?



Oh Fairlie, I do hope you get things sorted out soon.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great picture! I love how you can see all the little water droplets.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is slacking off no pics of anything lol! Only one of a slight ear flapping


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love the Andy Biggar pictures of Ralph and Ruby - really excellent.
Ralph is really not a black poo at at, is he? 
And Ruby has Dot eyes (or lack of them) when running 

Were you at some event when he took your dogs photographs or how did they come about?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes Tracey! You've kept those photos quiet! They are beautiful!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly often has silly ears



















Chance likes to join in










I also have lots of photos of Chance where she wears one ear collie style and one labrador style 










... but her collie friend has the best ears ever


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love the one up one' down look in the collie. Was that a one of or are her ears always like that?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yes Tracey! You've kept those photos quiet! They are beautiful!


Haha their not mine that's why!! Copy right 
We can purchase them from him on his site. He was a great guy and does some stunning photography - mainly with dogs and horses x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Surely he used your dogs and so you should at least get a few copies!!??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I love the Andy Biggar pictures of Ralph and Ruby - really excellent.
> Ralph is really not a black poo at at, is he?
> And Ruby has Dot eyes (or lack of them) when running
> 
> Were you at some event when he took your dogs photographs or how did they come about?


We were at the betley gun dog show, where Ralph did his first scurry!!
Andy was there taking photos of your dogs, posted them on his site and you could then purchase them. He is a really nice guy - he does some fab work.
If you look on his site the photos may still be on.
There is one where Ralph looks purple!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw I think he should have paid you!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The collie is one of Chances good friends and he always wears his ears like this - I have to say he is a total clown and they really suit him like that


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Surely he used your dogs and so you should at least get a few copies!!??


I can have them.... At a price, check out his website they may still be on there x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This has happened to us several times. Someone asks to take a photo of Rufus then hands us their card. On line the photo is fabulous but the price is crazy. I should start telling them his modeling fee up front.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

loving the ear pics, just spent far too long searching through pictures, I know there are some good flying ear ones but can I find them now?!
anyway - thought I would go with wet ears! although the ears are the least silly bit of him in this picture!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! Poor Dudley! His face looks like it's melting!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Haha! Poor Dudley! His face looks like it's melting!


We call it his 'Ood face' - a Dr.Who reference! its when he has been diving for stones.


----------

